
Meet Nico and Veronica - sahin-boydas
https://www.snap.com/en-US/news/post/meet-nico-and-veronica/
======
GFischer
I've never even seen a Snap Spectacle up close, but these seem very stylish, a
far cry from the old Google Glasses.

Ok, photos on other sites show a still noticeable camera:

[https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/9/5/17821016/sn...](https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/9/5/17821016/snap-
spectacles-2-styles-nico-veronica-pricing-features)

